
Python and the need for speed - wyldfire
http://www.mos6581.org/python_need_for_speed
======
wyldfire
> It should be possible to define a subset of the Python language,
> uninspiredly dubbed “TurboPython”, that excludes those features that stand
> in the way of high-performance JIT execution ...

IIRC this was part of the inspiration for rpython [1].

[1]
[https://rpython.readthedocs.io/en/latest/](https://rpython.readthedocs.io/en/latest/)

------
PaulHoule
Immutability is not necessarily a performance win. If you are writing busy
distributed systems for instance, you cannot afford to allocate any more
memory elements than you have to. Fast in-place fft and sorting algorithms
require mutability. The fastest way to do many things is still what Fortran
would do.

